# What colour are these guys?



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Just look like a faded black (tobiano) and a palomino to me. Funny-looking foal.


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

I would say black tobiano and palomino  just like the poster above. They're both CUTE!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm confused, you're asking what color they are but you state their colors in the OP? If you already know what color they are, then what, exactly, are you asking?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I'm confused, you're asking what color they are but you state their colors in the OP? If you already know what color they are, then what, exactly, are you asking?


I was wondering that myself:think:


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

I wanted to know the black and whites 'tobiano' thing because i want to put themin the foal colour calculator and the palomino i wasnt 100% sure if he because of his socks needed a white name (like tobiano sorry not sure what the appropriate name would be) 

Bubba- Its an alpaca


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Possible colors will depend on agouti status and zygosity, but you've got at least a 50% chance of tobiano, on a base color of black, sorrel, bay, smoky black, buckskin, or palomino. Or brown, I suppose, but doubt. 50% chance of cream or no cream.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks  The foal will be loved no matter what of course but i was just curious, how do you determine agouti staus and zygosity?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Genetic testing only. Although the mare is definitely agouti-negative, so it's all down to the stud. What color were their parents? That can narrow it down.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

The palomino's father was palomino as for the mare we have no idea, the palomino has sired foals before and we saw 2 that we also palomino. When the mare was with us she had one brown foal. (if that helps)


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would need to see more photos... but I am pretty sure that Mum is a brown tobi not black.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> I would need to see more photos... but I am pretty sure that Mum is a brown tobi not black.


 
She has her winter coat, her muzzle is black. I can see if i have another photo for you though  Of her whole body or where?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Side on, winter and summer if you can. Need to see her flank and her face.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Side on, winter and summer if you can. Need to see her flank and her face.


 
Thats her in winter side on, i dont have any of her in summer on this computer but i will try take some photos tomorrow if i can.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I still think brown due to the paler colour in her flank and behind her eye. But I am not 100% sure lol.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> I still think brown due to the paler colour in her flank and behind her eye. But I am not 100% sure lol.


Will you get a better idea if i take more pics tomorrow? 
Thanks


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ya. The comparison between summer and winter coats is often good to help see what's going on


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

here's a link to a color calculator that may give you an idea of what you'll get.

Color Calculator


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks cmarie! Im a bit excited for the future foal even though its still months away :O


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

your welcome, I have an Icelandic mare that's similar in color with the browns, black and white, she's pretty much throw all the colors, buckskin, palomino, black, a sorrel. i think mine is a smokey black though.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome can't wait for bub to be born, I'm going to take lots of pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kywalkers2012 (Oct 25, 2011)

If she were a brown and white tobiano her muzzle would be brown not black. It doesn't matter if the flanks and behind her eyes are brown in the winter. A lot of black horses stay a little sunburned throughout the winter, giving them brown spots in the fur. The palomino could be sabino, but I'm not sure. Either way, it really wouldn't affect if you get spots or not. You still only have a 50% chance of the foal being spotted, unless both the mare's parents were spotted, then she is VERY likely homozygous for spots. The ONLY way to know for sure what you have is to contact either UC Davis for color genetic testing or you can also use University of Kentucky for genetic testing.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok then kywalkers 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very cute horses


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

kywalkers2012 said:


> If she were a brown and white tobiano her muzzle would be brown not black. It doesn't matter if the flanks and behind her eyes are brown in the winter. A lot of black horses stay a little sunburned throughout the winter, giving them brown spots in the fur.


I understand perfectly well that black horses sun burn and go brown in places. I also understand that this can happen in both summer and winter coats. I live in Australia, I am well aware of the sun.

However. A black horse will bleach first in areas that have the most sun shining on them. Just like a person. You don't burn on your belly if you are tanning your back. A horse is the same - the soft areas along their belly is the LAST place you would expect to see the heaviest bleaching. This is why paler colour in the lower flank is such a good indicator of brown - you can assume the flank should be one of the darker spots on a bleached black.


----------

